# Useful information on kick counting



## Fluxuspoem

Excellent information on kick counting that I have found on the internet, for those mums that worry, like me :hugs:

The occurrence of frequent baby movements during pregnancy is an excellent indicator of fetal well-being. The first fetal movements or "flutters" are usually felt by the mother between the 16th and the 20th week of pregnancy. Movements generally increase in strength and frequency through pregnancy, particularly at night, and when the woman is at rest. At the end of pregnancy (36 weeks and beyond), there is normally a slow change in movements, with fewer jabs and more rolling and stretching movements. 

Kick count is the maternal counting and tracking of fetal movement. Medical research supports kick count as a simple, valuable, effective, reliable and harmless screening of fetal well-being during the third trimester in both low- and high-risk pregnancies. 

Kick count is fetal movement counting which includes kicks, turns, twists, swishes, rolls, and jabs but not hiccups. Significant changes in the fetal movement pattern may help identify potential problems with your pregnancy that may need further evaluation and treatment before the baby's heart rate is affected. In this way, it can help prevent stillbirth.

There are different ways to do kick counting. The American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists (ACOG) recommends that you note the time it takes to feel 10 kicks, twists, turns, swishes, or rolls. A healthy baby should have 10 movements in less than 2 hours. Most babies will take less than 30 minutes. Some providers may recommend that if there have not been 10 kicks in 1 hour, you should contact your provider for further evaluation. 

*2. Why is doing kick counting important?*
Be Proactive. You are proactive in protecting the well being of your baby by going to routine prenatal care visits and doing routine tests to detect and prevent possible pregnancy complications.

You can continue the commitment to your baby's health by being vigilant of his or her movement. Dedicate typically less than 30 minutes a day to do the kick count!

Get to know your baby. Even if your baby is very active, doing the kick count will allow you to be familiar with the "normal" pattern of your baby and thus you can more easily detect the gradual or sudden changes in the pattern of your baby's movements. 

Bond with your baby. You will only feel those precious movements, kicks, jabs, swish, and rolls while the baby is inside of you. Kick counting provides a special time when you can bond with the baby. It is also the time for your partner to share this unique experience with you. 

Most importantly, significant changes in the fetal movement pattern may help identify potential problems with your pregnancy before the baby's heart rate is affected.

Talk with your obstetrical provider about kick counting instructions. 

*3. What do we know about being aware of fetal movements?*Scientific studies over the last 40 years have shown that fetal movement is the best indicator of your baby's well-being. Learn more in the white paper. 

*4. What is considered a high-risk pregnancy?*
Some women are considered to have high-risk pregnancies requiring close monitoring because of certain medical and obstetrical conditions including: 
Post-term pregnancy
Oligohydramnios or polyhydramnios (Too little or too much amniotic fluid)
Fetal growth problems
Multiple pregnancy (two or more fetuses)
Placental problems
Previous stillbirth
High blood pressure
Diabetes
Kidney or heart disease
High-risk pregnancies are at risk for serious complications including stillbirth. By tracking and recording your baby's movement changes and alerting your obstetrician to these changes, tests can be performed to detect problems and timely interventions can be instituted. 

*5. My baby is always active, why should I do the kick count?*
Setting aside time to count the kicks allows you time to rest and bond with your baby. Even when the baby is always active, daily counting will allow you to notice the significant difference in the baby's movement pattern. Your obstetrical provider can be notified of these changes to see whether further evaluation is warranted. 
*
6. Why do I need to count my baby's kicks when I can hear their heartbeat with a Doppler device?*
Kick counting allows you to monitor the baby's movements as an indicator of fetal well-being. The significant change in the fetal movement may identify potential problems before actual changes in the heart rate can be detected. By the time the heart slows or stops, it may be too late. 

*7. When do I start doing a kick count?*
Kick count can be performed once a day during the time when your baby is most active. This is typically after meals, after physical activity, or in the evening.

Your obstetrical provider may ask you to start daily kick counting at 24 -26 weeks if you have a high risk pregnancy. Otherwise, kick counting can begin at 28 weeks in a normal pregnancy. 

*8. How do I perform a kick count?*
There are different ways to do the kick count. Be sure discuss kick counting with your provider. One of the most common methods recommended by the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists (ACOG) is counting the time it takes for your baby to make 10 movements which include kicks, turns, twists, swishes, rolls and jabs. Your baby should move 10 times in less than 2 hours. 
Do the kick count once a day.
Select a time of the day best suited for you when your baby is usually active. For most women, fetal movement typically peaks after meals, after activity, and in the evening.
Do the kick count roughly at the same time every day.
Get in a comfortable sitting or lying position. Relax and dedicate this time to feel your baby's precious movements.
You may want to rest your or your partner's hands on your abdomen to feel the movements better. Your ability to feel the baby depends on the thickness of your abdominal wall, placental location, and your sensitivity to the movements.
Jot down the time of the baby's first kick (movement) and the time of the 10th kick. Most of the babies will take much less than 30 minutes to complete 10 kicks.
Since healthy babies have sleep cycles, your baby may not kick, or kick less than usual, or have less than 10 kicks in 2 hours. If so, wake up the baby by drinking fluid or by walking for 5 minutes. Repeat the kick count.
Contact your provider or the labor and delivery room if the there is still decreased fetal movement or if there is a significant change in the movements.
Some providers may recommend that if there have not been 10 kicks in one hour, you should contact your provider for further evaluation.
Discuss with your provider about kick counting instructions.
*9. How can I record my kick counting sessions?*
you can jot down the time it takes to count 10 movements on a blank sheet of paper or a kick count chart. 

*10. What is considered normal kick count?*
Most healthy babies should take less than 2 hours for 10 kicks. Every baby is different.
Keeping track of kick counting sessions will allow you to know what is "normal" for your baby.
Notify your provider if your baby has not moved 10 times in 2 hours or the baby has sustained significant changes.
*11. When do I contact my obstetrical provider?*Call your provider if your baby has less than 10 movements in 2 hours.
Call your provider if your baby has a significant or sudden change in movements.
Do not wait for 24 hours when there is no fetal movement or significant changes in the movements.
When in doubt, contact your provider.
*12. Do babies kick less near the end of pregnancy?*
NO! Towards the end of pregnancy, the baby may move differently, less kicks and more rolling. However, a kick count should take about the same time when it is done at the same time of the day when your baby is most active. 

*13. What should I do if I cannot feel my baby move?*
If you cannot feel the baby move, drink a glass of juice or cold water or walk around for a few minutes then start counting again. 

*14. What would your provider do when you report decreased fetal movement?*
Your provider may advise you to go to his/her office or to hospital for further fetal monitoring tests. The evaluation may include: 
Ultrasound - taking pictures from sound waves to evaluate the growth of the baby, amniotic fluid quantity, placenta, blood flow pattern etc.
Non stress test (NST) -Baby's heart rate monitoring in response to its own movements
Biophysical profile (BPP) -using an ultrasound exam with a non stress test (NST) to evaluate baby's heart rate, breathing, body movement, muscle tone, and amniotic fluid quantity
Contraction stress test (CST) -Baby's heart rate monitoring in response to uterine contractions


----------



## Katieeeee

Oh this has just worried me! Yesterday I barely felt anything all day except a small rolling about session in the morning and one in the evening and a couple of TINY prods here and there in the day time :( he's so quiet right now. I have midwife today so I hope everything's ok :( already been to the DAU twice and put on the monitor, I'll look like a nutjob if I go again! x


----------



## Buffy71

Katieee I called the Fetal Assessment unit yesterday as she'd been very quiet - only two movements all day. They told me to come straight in. Then immediately after I put down the phone (half an hour after a coffee and some lucozade!) she started pretty much tap dancing - I called teh FAU back and they said not to bother but just keep an eye, and that babies often have a "quiet day". 

Dont panic!


----------



## Laurenj22

Hi

Just to let you know that I've had a few quiet times when I would normally expect the baby to be moving. I woke early hours of this morning to find my lo disco dancing I've never felt so much movement maybe your lo likes to play when your asleep like mine.

On a serious note if your ever in doubt just get it checked out even if it means your practically living at the hospital xx


----------



## JayDee

I was at the midwife yesterday and she asked if baby was moving ok. I looked at her blankly and asked what "ok" meant. She said as long as you feel at least 10 movements a day then there is no need to worry, even if they are all in the space of an hour or so.

Seems a bit different to the advice above. I guess, subconsiously, we know when/how much we expect baby to move and just need to get checked out if they seem quiet for too long.

Thanks for the info though, it's really interesting.


----------



## purpledahlia

I think i may call later on today.. she was so quiet yesterday and so far today too.. i have barely felt anything today, and yesterday was just really when i was in bed,...


----------



## Squidge

purpledahlia said:


> I think i may call later on today.. she was so quiet yesterday and so far today too.. i have barely felt anything today, and yesterday was just really when i was in bed,...

Call them :hugs: I'm sure everything is ok though :)

I'll definitely be keeping tabs on my LO, somedays she's still not moving much and other days she's moving a fair bit. However, her kicks don't feel like proper ones anymore. It just feels as though she's trying to get comfy or turning over a little. 

I'm going to monitor her over the weekend and see how it goes.

Thanks for the info, Flux! :hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Squidge said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> I think i may call later on today.. she was so quiet yesterday and so far today too.. i have barely felt anything today, and yesterday was just really when i was in bed,...
> 
> Call them :hugs: I'm sure everything is ok though :)
> 
> I'll definitely be keeping tabs on my LO, somedays she's still not moving much and other days she's moving a fair bit. However, her kicks don't feel like proper ones anymore. It just feels as though she's trying to get comfy or turning over a little.
> 
> I'm going to monitor her over the weekend and see how it goes.
> 
> Thanks for the info, Flux! :hugs:Click to expand...

I am exactly on the same boat honey, my LOs movements are not as hard as they used to be from 25-28 week, they feel more like twinges with the occasional kick, but not the madness that I used to have.

I called my obgyn who told me about kick count. Its usually 10 movemnts in an hour he told me, and he asked me to start monitoring from today. 

I think its normal to worry a bit when the pattern changes, so I will closely view how she goes the next few days and maybe try to work out her own new pattern... cheeky little babies making us worry like that :hugs:


----------



## Fluxuspoem

purpledahlia said:


> I think i may call later on today.. she was so quiet yesterday and so far today too.. i have barely felt anything today, and yesterday was just really when i was in bed,...

Reading on the net, I also noticed that a lot of women start feeling a change in the pattern from week 28 or so. I dont know if it is coincidence or if its because the baby's weight increases so much that they simply cannot do the crazy stuff they used to do a few weeks back.

I was emparrased to call my doctor today, but I feel better for doing it, he put me on the kick count and if I am still worried, I will go in for CST test to check her heartbeat etc on Friday. 

He didnt find it strange that I was worried, so for the ladies that are concerned about what their mw or doctor thinks, dont. Just do whatever feels right for you and your baby :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

yesh thats true shes grown a fair bit recently, maybe shes just got diff pattern now and i dont know it. The other thing is whenever im at mw she puts doppler on they always comment on how active she is and they can hear moving and kicking thru it.. but i can never feel it.. so maybe i just dont feel that much?!


----------



## Fluxuspoem

purpledahlia said:


> yesh thats true shes grown a fair bit recently, maybe shes just got diff pattern now and i dont know it. The other thing is whenever im at mw she puts doppler on they always comment on how active she is and they can hear moving and kicking thru it.. but i can never feel it.. so maybe i just dont feel that much?!

could be the case, I also mentioned this to my doctor but he said to me that I should feel her, even if its not the same type of movement as it used to be. Basically he insisted that if the pattern is very different to what it used to be, to go see him. In the meanwhile kick counts... which suck but I have to do them :hugs: Dont worry yourself just be proactive and if things dont feel right check with the midwife again, she may ask you to go in again, and think of it as a plus, you will hear your LOS hb and kicks which is wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

do you ring the GP surgery or the hospital unit ? i dont have my notes back from up here yet so i dont have the numbers!


----------



## Fluxuspoem

purpledahlia said:


> do you ring the GP surgery or the hospital unit ? i dont have my notes back from up here yet so i dont have the numbers!

I am not in the UK currently I temporary live in Greece. But if I was in the UK I would ring up my maternity unit at the hospital honey :hugs: Perhaps if you call the general hospital line and ask for the maternity unit number?

Also, your GP will be able to give you some contact numbers I would pressume, your maternity care is logged in their system too I would have thought


----------



## KaeRit21

ive definietly noticed a different pattern from my LO. i dont know if theres just less space in there, but theres less kicking more full on turning and stretching, im not worrying tho as i know bubs is fine and as it doesnt stop moving around and theres a strong heartbeat, but i think theres been a change since about 28-29 weeks

xxx


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Bump!


----------



## CatStorey

The past couple of days baby has been alot quieter. She is still moving but very lightly, much less noticable than before. 

Does anyone know that if I poke at my tummy to make her move does that count for the kick count? Or am I meant to just leave her to move on her own accord?
Its just its the only way I can get any movement from her tonight. I had a Mars bar and 2 glasses of apple juice and she still isn't jumping around like normal.


----------



## sun

Just a note to help in case this is worrying people! 

Around 28-32w, LO gets larger and doesn't have the room to do the forceful kicks anymore. Often the movement changes to rolls, pokes and jabs rather than the swift kicks to the bladder that we all know and love :D Also, LO gets into more of a routine around this time - more obvious periods of waking/sleeping - which is why you should choose a regular time each day when LO usually moves to do the movement check.

Lastly - it says you feel the first movements before 20w - but this isn't always the case! I didn't feel any movement myself until 22-23w !!

Great Post!! :hugs:
xx


----------



## florabean1981

I had to go into the hospital a few hours ago (was there a cople of hours only thankgod) coz of reduced fetal movements- turned out I was just dehydrated & had low BP. After being made to literallly down 3 jugs of water, baby was moving loads, hear5t rate went up & my BP went back up to normal too; so if any of you worry, defo drink plenty of icey cold drinks & check for movement again about 30 nmins later. xxx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I think that, while this could be useful for some people (especially if directed by a physician) for the majority of people it can cause more harm than good, by way of stress. 

In the UK, kick counting isn't recommended by midwives/obstetricians because it can lead to an almost obsessive focus on fetal movement. What they do recommend is getting to know your baby, getting to know their pattern and making sure they move at least 10 times in a 24 hour period. 

If I followed the kick count method I would probably be on the phone to my doctor/midwives every day... she doesn't have a pattern that I could set my watch to and some days she moves almost non stop, whereas others she rests much more. It's tiring being a baby and growing so much, they sleep an awful lot to make up for this so it's not unusual for them to have some variations in pattern while they rest. 

I'm not trying to say it's not a good method... it will not fail you and if you call your doctor when you notice changes then you're far, far more likely to catch problems on time but it would probably involve calling the doctor a lot for a lot of people, for no reason. So, that's why I'd say that for people who are experienced reduced movements generally and have seen a doctor already, it could be a good thing to monitor your baby closely... but for anyone else it can cause a lot of anxiety.

Very interesting though! x


----------



## lorna84

FemmeEnceinte said:


> I think that, while this could be useful for some people (especially if directed by a physician) for the majority of people it can cause more harm than good, by way of stress.
> 
> In the UK, kick counting isn't recommended by midwives/obstetricians because it can lead to an almost obsessive focus on fetal movement. What they do recommend is getting to know your baby, getting to know their pattern and making sure they move at least 10 times in a 24 hour period

I agree my midwife said the same

My LO is very active even now, however after reading a post like this on a different board I got myself so freaked out even though I had felt her move in my mind kept saying " is it enough?" I ended up in L&D being monitored LO was fine & yes she was moving enough


----------



## Mynx

lorna84 said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> I think that, while this could be useful for some people (especially if directed by a physician) for the majority of people it can cause more harm than good, by way of stress.
> 
> In the UK, kick counting isn't recommended by midwives/obstetricians because it can lead to an almost obsessive focus on fetal movement. What they do recommend is getting to know your baby, getting to know their pattern and making sure they move at least 10 times in a 24 hour period
> 
> I agree my midwife said the same
> 
> My LO is very active even now, however after reading a post like this on a different board I got myself so freaked out even though I had felt her move in my mind kept saying " is it enough?" I ended up in L&D being monitored LO was fine & yes she was moving enoughClick to expand...

My MW said exactly the same too. In the days leading up to seeing her, LO's movements were less punchy and she seemed a little quieter than usual so I mentioned this to my MW. She said LO was probably just having a few quiet days and as long as I feel at least 10 kicks in 24 hours then everything is fine. 
I have to add too that I'm always asleep before my OH and that's when he has what he calls his "Evie Time" when he'll put his hand on my belly while I'm asleep and feel her kicking for a good half hour or so. He says that she's usually really active then and is surprised that her kicks dont wake me up as some of them are quite hard :rofl:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Aww, that's really cute! :D My OH falls asleep the second his head hits the pillow once we're in bed...


----------



## Jchihuahua

Mynx said:


> lorna84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> I think that, while this could be useful for some people (especially if directed by a physician) for the majority of people it can cause more harm than good, by way of stress.
> 
> In the UK, kick counting isn't recommended by midwives/obstetricians because it can lead to an almost obsessive focus on fetal movement. What they do recommend is getting to know your baby, getting to know their pattern and making sure they move at least 10 times in a 24 hour period
> 
> I agree my midwife said the same
> 
> My LO is very active even now, however after reading a post like this on a different board I got myself so freaked out even though I had felt her move in my mind kept saying " is it enough?" I ended up in L&D being monitored LO was fine & yes she was moving enoughClick to expand...
> 
> My MW said exactly the same too. In the days leading up to seeing her, LO's movements were less punchy and she seemed a little quieter than usual so I mentioned this to my MW. She said LO was probably just having a few quiet days and as long as I feel at least 10 kicks in 24 hours then everything is fine.
> I have to add too that I'm always asleep before my OH and that's when he has what he calls his "Evie Time" when he'll put his hand on my belly while I'm asleep and feel her kicking for a good half hour or so. He says that she's usually really active then and is surprised that her kicks dont wake me up as some of them are quite hard :rofl:Click to expand...

My midwife said exactly this too.


----------



## Mynx

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Aww, that's really cute! :D My OH falls asleep the second his head hits the pillow once we're in bed...

LOL my OH would love to be able to to do that but I usually keep him awake with my snoring (since being pregnant.. I'm apparently like a freight train now!) and grinding my teeth. 
He says that when he's having his Evie Time, she kicks so much that he loses count! I'm hoping she doesnt keep to these hours when she's here!


----------



## lorna84

my DH also sasid Ive started snoring, payback time I think since its usually him keeping me awake with his snoring :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Really? God, I'd love to start snoring... OH snores like a pig!!! It's about time he knows what it's like! Haha x


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Yah I'm doing big snores too :D


----------



## Mynx

Lol glad I'm not the only one then!


----------

